# Anybody exerience BHP/enlarged prostate? Fixes to help with minimal sides?



## IHI (Jun 8, 2016)

Been noticing for awhile it's taking longer to start a piss, and the firehose stream is now down to a low psi leak lol. Been slowly getting worse for about a month, and figured now that I'm 43 I should probably start getting a prostate check, so have appointment at 10:15 this a.m. to get my asshole fingered by the good looking lady doc at the family clinic we goto.

Been reading around, and hoping a pill is all that's needed to relax the muscles in the prostate to allow better peeing, but nervious about some sides since all the alpha blockers seem to give weak to no ejaculations ed issues, 5 alpha blockers block testosterone which obviously isn't good since I'm on TRT already. Surgery has me scared as **** and for now, unless things take a bad bad turn, I wont allow due to bad side effects, after the fact (google TURP surgery since it's the main one used and you'll understand why I have no desire to participate)

So did notice FDA released Cialis as a treatment, dosed at 5mg/daily, with good results. Some guys had weird side effects, but that's to be expected with all OTC drugs, but seems Cialis doesn't give as many sexual dysfuntion sides as say Flowmax and other normally prescribed alpha blockers.

Will talk things over with the Doc after she sodomizes me and gives me her opinion and hash stuff out, but wanted to know/hear some stories of what other's have done, found to work best, etc...
43yrs old
210lbs
TRT for 3.5yrs dose upped  to 120mg/wk or .6ml/wk few months ago from the original 100mg/.5ml week I ran for most the time. 
Last 3 weeks been taking a "booster", so been administering .6ml of prescribed stuff Monday and .5ml ugl stuff thursday I was able to try out, to see if i'd give me a better sense of well being (which it has and guys at work have been commenting on my upbeat mood, brain is kicking on all cylinders and back to being the witty smartass I used to be) so since higher test levels induce prostate growth, the fact I'm getting to that age when the prostate begins to show it's ugly side with body issues, it seems to be a catch 22 obviously; hence the curiosity of what some of you boy may have found to work best to control things.


----------



## DF (Jun 8, 2016)

Cialis has worked wonders when my plumbing has been clogged up in the past.


----------



## IHI (Jun 8, 2016)

Awesome news, thank you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2016)

I have ugl 25mg cialis tabs. I take 12.5mg e3d.  Keeps it at bay. Only time it gets bad is if I forget to do my trt for a couple days 

And by forget I mean be too lazy to draw it up.

5mg of cialis is usually sufficient every 2 days.  See you doc. He might prescribe Flomax or cialis. Flomax is cheaper.

But the pumps from cialis is epic.


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2016)

Good luck. Yeah, the Cialis could be your answer.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 8, 2016)

Flomax works great for me.  I get it from ADC http://www.alldaychemist.com/urimax.html


----------



## IHI (Jun 8, 2016)

Doc just left...sadly no sodomizing, and she was dressed all business sexy too lol

She wanted to try flomax first but I seen the sexual sides and didn't want any psrt of that since I've dealt with same shit with various anxiety meds. So she wanted me to do 10mg/ed cialis...I said how bout I just cut them in half and do 5mg ed


----------



## ToolSteel (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm not flexible enough to check.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 8, 2016)

IHI said:


> Doc just left...sadly no sodomizing, and she was dressed all business sexy too lol
> 
> She wanted to try flomax first but I seen the sexual sides and didn't want any psrt of that since I've dealt with same shit with various anxiety meds. So she wanted me to do 10mg/ed cialis...I said how bout I just cut them in half and do 5mg ed



Wow 10 per day is kind of a lot. Could always just send me the other halves when you renew the script tho


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 8, 2016)

There's a hybrid out there in the UG market called "Ciagra" that is interesting.  Got a week supply thrown in for free on an order I placed a while ago with a UG lab.  Way more expensive than Cialis if you can get it covered by insurance, but cheaper than full price for Cialis.  Has all the benefits of Cialis plus Viagra.  Just make sure your lady is ready.


----------



## IHI (Jun 8, 2016)

Yeah I gotta shop around, originally $998/30days worth 
They rerun it for 10mg pills I'd cut in half $768/month
Then they did 5mg pills I bought at $267/30 days

So I dunno if insurance didn't kick in by how doc called it in, but I gotta figure something else out, definately can't swing that every month to piss


----------



## Dex (Jun 9, 2016)

IHI said:


> Yeah I gotta shop around, originally $998/30days worth
> They rerun it for 10mg pills I'd cut in half $768/month
> Then they did 5mg pills I bought at $267/30 days
> 
> So I dunno if insurance didn't kick in by how doc called it in, but I gotta figure something else out, definately can't swing that every month to piss



Damn, that is expensive. I will only pay if my insurance covers it. And then the most I pay is $35 for a script.


----------



## IHI (Jun 9, 2016)

I call pharmacy afterwork yo see if insurance picked up anything.
Paid $30 for test cyp
$80 towards cialis

So going to call doc to find an alternative..to rich for my blood


----------



## UJMRYDER (Jun 16, 2016)

Just a heads up. I have a written script from my doc for 5mg per day. I use a canadian pharmacy. I guess in Canada the patent has run out so you can get the generic stuff. My says it is manufactured in Singapore but I have had fine results with it. Actually, the foreign stuff may have actually seemed a tiny bit stronger. I'm pretty comfortable with the generic, where it is made, and the pharmacy I get it from. 5mg sets me right with my BPH.

That being said, I pay about $70 for 90 days at 5mg. Pretty reasonable. Hopefully this is breaking any rules but the Canadian pharmacy is pharmstore. If rules are broken, my apologies, and please remove. They are a legal and accredited pharmacy though.


----------



## IHI (Jun 16, 2016)

Went back this past Monday and she wrote me a scipt for Flomax, much better at $5.62 for 30 days worth LOL
Thus far, no ding a ling bad sides, so time will tell. Still am not pissing firehose style, but better than I was prior.


----------

